# My LABS?



## RoundRockGS (Nov 25, 2016)

I had a total thyroid removal 6/2016

My labs have been the following:

I was taking 150 levy, 200, and I was just moved to 224

TSH. Standard 0.36 - 3.74 mcIU/mL
9/9 29.10 mcIU/mL. 
10/10 28.65 mcIU/mL
11/23 7.11 m[IU]/L

Free T4. Standard 0.76 - 1.46 ng/dL
9/9 0.72 ng/dL
10/10 0.83 ng/dL
11/23 1.33 ng/dL

TOTAL T3. Standard. 0.60- 1.81

11/23 0.58 0.60 - 1.81 first time test taken.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Can you please clarify a few things?



> T4. Standard 0.76 - 1.46 ng/dL
> 9/9 0.72 ng/dL
> 10/10 0.83 ng/dL
> 11/23 1.33 ng/dL
> ...


If the T4 "free" ? Total 4 does not reveal much - or at least in my experience as I have total and Free run together often and they do not track.

When in relation to your labs do you take your replacement medication? Have you been consistent on ingestion of your replacement and your lab draw?


----------



## RoundRockGS (Nov 25, 2016)

it is free t4

I take my medication in the morning at 9am with water. 30 mins later I eat breakfast. My labs were running every 4 weeks. The endocrinologist suggested 6 weeks.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

It is recommended you wait a full hour prior to eating after taking your hormone replacement. Also, be sure to take the pill with a full 8ox glass of water.

You did not answer when you take your medication in relation to your lab draw.

Your dose is a fairly high one currently.



> I was taking 150 levy, 200, and I was just moved to 224


How much do you weigh? Manufacturer recommended dosage is 1.7mcg per kilogram of body weight.



> 11/23 0.58 0.60 - 1.81 first time test taken. *?? clarify please*


----------



## RoundRockGS (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm sorry.

I take my lab in the afternoons. Normally at 1pm. My lunch break. I do take my meds the morning of the exams?

I'm 240 pounds and I'm 6-3. I was twenty pounds lighter 6months ago.

23 0.58 0.60 - 1.81 first time test taken. ?? clarify please

My endocrinologist on 11/23 took my T3 for the first time. My test result was 0.58. The range is .60 to 1.81

My doctor never said 1 full hour. I will have to try that. What other tips do you suggest?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Avoid calcium 4 hours either side of your replacement.

Based on when you take your meds. Your FT4 and FT3 should be closer to 3/4 of range


----------

